# Solved: Group Policy to allow mmo games not working



## tharre (Mar 1, 2014)

Hello all,

so, I created several different policies to allow my client computers to play SWTOR for ports, 80, 8995, 12000-12999 and 20000-30000 and even made a policy that would open all ports for the client computer and still the ports are getting blocked.

If anyone has an idea on how to open the ports it would be great. If I move the dhcp server off my SBS 2011 Standard server to the router there is no problem.

If you can point me to a place it would be awesome. 

Thanks


----------



## tharre (Mar 1, 2014)

Found that if I set the Network group policy to 'Allow local program exceptions' I could get it to work okay.


----------



## tharre (Mar 1, 2014)

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bb490626


----------

